# can I temporarily Transfer my car insurance to a car I don't own?



## ricta (15 Oct 2006)

Hi All,

my son has bought his first car, he does not have it insured yet and wants to move it from the dealer to home, across the country. Could I transfer my insurance to his car for the day and drive it for him. I think that I can't because I don't own it, but I don't know what defines an "insurable interest" or if I would have one in his car. Any ideas?
thanks
Richard


----------



## nicelives (15 Oct 2006)

I've temporarily transferred my insurance to cars and vans that I don't own a number of times, never been an issue. I have regular 3rd party fire and theft with FBD but I don't think it'd make any difference who you were with. Give your insurer a call and they'll transfer it for you there and then.


----------



## ricta (15 Oct 2006)

Thanks, did FBD know that you were transferring to a car you didn't own?
R.


----------



## nicelives (16 Oct 2006)

Yes, each time.


----------



## extopia (16 Oct 2006)

My Axa policy allows me to drive any car as long as I have the permission of the owner. The insurance company does not have to be notified each time.  I thought this was a fairly standard feature of a fully comprehensive policy but I could be wrong.


----------



## liteweight (16 Oct 2006)

I thought it was standard too. We are allowed do this with Quinn Direct.


----------



## Satanta (16 Oct 2006)

extopia said:


> I thought this was a fairly standard feature of a fully comprehensive policy but I could be wrong.


It often comes with certain criteria. For Axa you must be over 25. So do check your Ts&Cs before jumping in the car. Even if you do have to transfer, it shouldn't be a problem. A quick phonecall will sort it all out and let you know exactly where you stand.


----------



## technotastic (16 Oct 2006)

extopia said:


> My Axa policy allows me to drive any car as long as I have the permission of the owner. The insurance company does not have to be notified each time. I thought this was a fairly standard feature of a fully comprehensive policy but I could be wrong.


 
This normally only covers you 3rd party.  Not sure how this works for the owners insurance (i.e. if its covered fully comp for someone unnamed driving it).


----------



## RS2K (16 Oct 2006)

Yes the "driving other cars" clause only provides 3rd party cover.


----------



## huskerdu (16 Oct 2006)

The driving other cars clause usualy stipulates that the other car is insured, to stop people using this clause to have 2 cars and only insure one.


----------



## extopia (16 Oct 2006)

Why doesn't your son put the insurance in place before driving it himself?


----------



## Rico (16 Oct 2006)

As above driving of other cars extension will not provide the cover as the other car needs to be insured. Just ask to do a temporary substitution from your car to your son's for the day, most companys will do this, although some will only allow a garage car to be substituted.


----------

